# inner tie rod replacement



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi! was not able to find some info on the inner tie rod. Want to know if replacing is similar to this: 






I don't think b14s have a washer though. I saw a video that loctite was used to keep the tie rod from spinning loose. 

And I also want to know if the inner tie rods are the same for both sides? Looking at parts catalog I can only find "inner" tie rods, does not indicate if its passenger or driver side. 


Thanks!


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Soooo, I had some time today to replace the inner tie rod. After some mis-shipped parts got to me and searched for rental tools, I had a go at it.

I guess no one had done this, there is a big surprise, the inner tie rod on the car did not have the edges that the inner tie rod tool could grab to turn. It is round on both sides where the ball is.

I'm on the search to find a way to remove this kind of a inner tie rod. BTW, the replacement part has the edges for the tool to grab and turn it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I use a large set of channel locks on them and turn. Once you break them loose, they screw right out.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

completed this project today. I just need alignment to complete the job.

I used a inner tie rod removal tool by Cal-van. It looks like a U-clamp with nuts to tighten around the inner end of the tie rod. I bought this tool since it was cheap - ~ $15. If you will be buying this - DO NOT get it from Sears. I takes them two days to ship out orders. 

As mentioned above, after the inner tie rod is broken free, its an easy job. Just follow the video posted - except the washer. That is replaced by lock-tite. The part I bought included the lock tite which was very convenient. 

TY everyone


----------

